# Cat needs good new home. (Woking, Surrey)



## zead (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,
With regret and sad reason, I have to rehome my cat.
She is nearly 5. Very well behaved. Must be able to go outside and must be the only pet. Would really suit going to somebody who lives on their own in a quite area. Molly is'nt a lap cat but is happy to sit next to you. So if you want a cat thats gonna be over you, she isnt for you. But, if your looking for calm company then molly is the one. She is black with white paws and bits.
For more info/pics on Molly please get in touch.
Thank you.


----------

